# Έμαθα τι σημαίνει ΠΟΛ! Πολυγραφημένη Υπουργική Εγκύκλιος



## Count Baltar (May 25, 2010)

Φίλτατοι, 

καιρό τώρα έχει δημιουργηθεί σε πολλούς από εμάς η απορία τι σημαίνει αυτό το ΠΟΛ που βλέπουμε μπροστά σε αποφάσεις των υπουργών Οικονομικών. Χρόνια τώρα σπάγαμε το κεφάλι μας και άκρη δεν βρίσκαμε.

Βρήκα! Έμαθα τι σημαίνει ΠΟΛ!

Σημαίνει

[drum roll]

... πολύγραφος!

Ναι, δεν κάνω πλάκα. Πρόκειται για απολίθωμα του παρελθόντος που έχει μεταφερθεί αυτούσιο μέχρι σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2010)

Γκουγ, γκουχ! έβηξε ο θαμώνας πολλών φόρουμ.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

Κόμη, πρέπει ίσως να προσθέσεις και μια εξήγηση του τι είναι ο πολύγραφος για τους νεότερους που δεν τον ξέρουνε. Πάλι καλά που έχει η Livepedia ένα άρθρο.


----------



## anef (May 26, 2010)

Count Baltar, συμμερίζομαι τον ενθουσιασμό σου! Kι εγώ πολύ καιρό το έψαχνα.


----------



## OlgaM (Sep 27, 2018)

Πολυγραφημένη Υπουργική Εγκύκλιος (δηλαδή Εγκύκλιος με πολλούς αποδέκτες).


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2018)

Ακριβώς! Καλωσήρθες!


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2019)

Η ΠΟΛ (πολυγραφημένη διαταγή) καταργήθηκε!
http://www.odigostoupoliti.eu/aade-katargeitai-to-prothema-pol-ton-apofaseon-kai-egkyklion/


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2019)

Αντί αυτού, από 1.1.2019, καθιερώνονται τυποποιημένοι διακριτοί, κατά περίπτωση, αλφαριθμητικοί χαρακτήρες, αναλόγως του είδους του εγγράφου.

Ειδικότερα, θα τίθεται διακριτό πρόθεμα, ανά είδος εγγράφου, *«Α» για τις αποφάσεις, «Ε» για τις εγκυκλίους και «Ο» για τις οδηγίες προς τις υπηρεσίες της ΑΑΔΕ*.

Μετά τα αλφαβητικά προθέματα, θα ακολουθεί:

Στην περίπτωση των αποφάσεων και των εγκυκλίων, τετραψήφιος αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου, αρχόμενος από διαφορετική χιλιάδα, αναλόγως του εάν πρόκειται για απόφαση ή εγκύκλιο.

Στην περίπτωση των οδηγιών, επταψήφιος αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου.


----------

